# Glass lids



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Are the glass lids that you buy from BA's tempered or regular glass?? I went to a glass place today and he thought they should be tempered and I really didn't know the answer.


----------



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

Hey Tbird,

I would not go with tempered glass. Picture yourself picking up 1,000,000 pieces in your tank if it does break. Just go with regular glass 1/8" thick.
If you are going with hinges you can go thicker.
BA's lids are glass.

...Ralph


----------



## PanzerFodder (Oct 15, 2010)

I bought a 30"x12" from BA last week (it's called a perfecto by Marineland) does not say on the box anything about it being tempered glass, and it looks kind of thin and fragile, so I would think they are not tempered, The one I got was about $25, I'm not sure if BA stocks higher end one's that are tempered?. 

Cheer's...PanzerFodder...


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Regular glass is what they use. Atleast at Miracles it was.

You don't need to temper glass lids. What glass place did you goto? I need to cut some glass for a 40 gallon breeder.


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

I agree with the others. Normal glass. Tempered glass adds to the cost. It's only used to lighten an aquarium for shipping or cheapen the cost over thicker glass. The old stereo stands with glass shelves or doors used tempered glass for safety issue. I actually use a few of those as lids on bigger tanks. I have a few lids made from old tempered glass shelves combined with plastic hinges or plastic slides. Can't cut them though...


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Regular glass is what they use. Atleast at Miracles it was.
> 
> You don't need to temper glass lids. What glass place did you goto? I need to cut some glass for a 40 gallon breeder.


I just go to my local glass shop if I need a top or two. Use 4.5mm instead of 3mm. 3mm is a bit too thin. I buy the slides from Miracles. Frank's Aquarium actually has them in ten foot lengths or by the foot. If you want the black hinge and clear plastic back strip BA on Steeles has it in three and four foot lengths.


----------



## PanzerFodder (Oct 15, 2010)

Just a thought, has anybody ever used clear acrylic to make a top? we have some at work that we make jigs with, its very strong and would never break under normal use, you can cut it with a fine saw blade as well so may be usefull for other stuff as well?

Cheer's...PanzerFodder...


----------



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

The thing with plexiglass or clear acrylic...it buckles, bends, etc.
That's my experience anyway.

...Ralph


----------



## PanzerFodder (Oct 15, 2010)

Altumnut said:


> The thing with plexiglass or clear acrylic...it buckles, bends, etc.
> That's my experience anyway.
> 
> ...Ralph


Good point, it bends when heated so may not be very good if you have strong lighting above as I think it would warp badly in a very short time 
Not one of my better ideas, I'll try to forget that I came up with that one "LOL"


----------



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

Not to worry...it's been tried by many of us.
Learn from mistakes with a price tag. So keep asking questions no matter how dumb you think they are...it could save you a bundle$$$$$$$

...Ralph


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the answers everyone!!



gucci17 said:


> Regular glass is what they use. Atleast at Miracles it was.
> 
> You don't need to temper glass lids. What glass place did you goto? I need to cut some glass for a 40 gallon breeder.


Hey D,

Don't know the name. It's on Dundas by a scuba shop, just west of National sports.

let me know what you are looking for. i'm going to go back and price out the lids. I can price out your stuff too.

Wil


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Last year I needed 5 sets of glass lids for my 48" x 18" tanks. I got some quotes from 3 glass company and just the 4 pieces of cut glass cost more then the complete set that include all parts for the slider type lid that I needed at Lucky Aquarium. And BA was much more.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Not sure how the price compares, but Lowes has glass and cuts it.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

BillD said:


> Not sure how the price compares, but Lowes has glass and cuts it.


Sweet!! Is there a Lowes in Mississauga/Oakville??


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I need to get measurements first. I'll try to get them tonight.


----------

